# Few pics I took today



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Here are a few pics I took today.

20g








Cherry shrimp








HC 'cuba'








Fissidens fontanus








Christmas moss wall









25g








Erect Moss Tree


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL looks like the hand of a green hairy monster.. X)

Fabulous! <3


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Wonderful setups, I'm hoping to start something similar with one of my 20g tanks soon.

Would it be rude to ask the specs of the tanks?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like my "*wood*" has some competition, as Pablo so keenly pointed out to me. ROFLAO! 

On a more serious note, your tank is awesome!!!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow what a great looking tank.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I know what you're putting in those tanks John... and it ain't CO2.

It's....STEROIDS...you monster!

I know your secret.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

gucci17 said:


> I know what you're putting in those tanks John... and it ain't CO2.
> 
> It's....STEROIDS...you monster!
> 
> I know your secret.


 Id like to know the secret lol


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

John those tanks are beautiful! So artistic! I can never seem to get the moss to latch on. Thanks for posting those, perhaps it will inspire me to try again.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

There are no secrets it is just insanely high lighting (130W), 24/7 CO2, heavy ferts, low bioload, 2x 50% WC wekkly.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol 50% WC twice a week. You're making use of your lunch breaks eh?


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

No I get them to do it for me; it's a learning experience!


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

jrs said:


> There are no secrets it is just insanely high lighting (130W), 24/7 CO2, heavy ferts, low bioload, 2x 50% WC wekkly.


You have FAR to much free time on your hands lol! Looks great though btw!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

HAHA That is SOOOOO Hilarious! You get them to do the WC for you! 

Man, if only I had someone to help me out with water changes....


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Seriously great work


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Fishfinder said:


> You have FAR to much free time on your hands lol! Looks great though btw!


EVERYONE should be doing 2 water changes per week regardless


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

2 water changes is pretty hard to do. I can only imagine how beneficial it could be but unfortunately time is hard to come by these days. Not to mention what that would do with your hydro bills when you've got multiple setups. If none of those were a factor, I'm sure we all would do more water changes!


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

I like how you make your students do the water changes. They must be clamouring to 'volunteer' to do them!


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

looking AMAZING! What are some of the other specs on the 20g? It's really beautiful. Pressurized CO2 w/ 130w? What type of ferts are you using?

nice work! I can't get HC to grow in my 5g.. I don't know what to do!


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

What i meant pablo, is that i know jrs has several tanks, and unless he is in a science lab, he would have to carry a bucket fairly far from the bathroom? Although getting students to do it all is better


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Fishfinder said:


> What i meant pablo, is that i know jrs has several tanks, and unless he is in a science lab, he would have to carry a bucket fairly far from the bathroom?


Chem lab + oppressive child labour = nice tank


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ROFL! ahh that made me laugh! XD

Bonus marks!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Do the students form a line to the bathroom and pass the buckets along?


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

jrs said:


> Chem lab + oppressive child labour = nice tank


haha thats awesome! At least its easy on them since u have faucets right there... and i get u get free test kits of a sort for the school tank, since its a chem lab


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Fishfinder said:


> haha thats awesome! At least its easy on them since u have faucets right there... and i get u get free test kits of a sort for the school tank, since its a chem lab


No all the ferts, tests and tank equipment comes out of my pocket. I try to run all of my tanks at no cost through sales of mosses and plants; unfortunately it never seems to work out that way though.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Do you recycle your water by watering terrestrial plants with it? We're really struggling with this aspect of the hobby, it's so wasteful, not exactly eco friendly.

At least we bullfrog Bullfrog electricity, our bills have gone up over $30.00/month with the 2 tanks!

Has anyone tried using rain water? I know its impossible in winter but...


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

:| WOW! Look amazing. Love the wall and tree of moss.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Yea... the power bills must be something...well Good thing i dont pay them!!!!
But, i have kept it down to one tank now...


----------

